# Exporting with Mogrify2



## MelissaA (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to export some pictures with the caption that I have put into Lightroom.  There may be another way to do this, but when I searched, the best I could come up with was Mogrify2.  I have it installed on my computer but don't understand the "Path of Mogrify application".  In RED, it tells me to "Please specify the location of the 'mogrify' application.  What does this mean?  I have attached a screen shot.  While I'm at it, is this the best and easiest way to include a caption or a title with the exported image?  I am using Windows 7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Melissa


----------



## DaveS (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

  As part of the installation instructions, ( http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php?sec=install ), in step 1 you were to have downloaded and installed ImageMagick.   What it is looking for, is where you installed that application.  Click choose, and navigate to where you installed it.

Dave.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 17, 2015)

See the screen capture. The application should be located as mine is in Win 7 64bit.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you Dave and Denis.  I did download ImageMagic with my original Mogrify2 download.  So that part is already there.  However, when I browse to the location of ImageMagick, the last part isn't there - Mogrify.exe.  I have attached a screen shot.
Melissa


----------



## DaveS (Mar 17, 2015)

In that screen dump above, you are still showing what is on  your desktop.  Left click on the folder in the left side of the screen, then we can see what you have in there.   Just expanding it, doesn't actually show what is in the folder.

d.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 17, 2015)

As you suggested, I found it when I opened everything in the window.  Although, it only said "Mogrify", not "Mogrify.exe" until it showed up in the LR dialog.  NOW, when I tried to export, I got an error message - attached.
Melissa


----------



## DaveS (Mar 17, 2015)

in your export dialog, can you show us the mogrify configuration section please?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2015)

And what information is contained in the log file?


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 17, 2015)

The Mogrify Configuration is attached.  But I couldn't find the log file on my desktop.  Could it have been put elsewhere?  I even tried another export, but the log file still didn't show up.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I found the log file.  Is this what we're looking for?  See attached.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok, so that leads to the next question...  can you navigate to that folder two folders down under the imagemagick folder, and let us see what you see.  We need to see if the dll files are actually present, or, if they are missing.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 18, 2015)

Did you mean the folder that says "modules"?  If so here is a screen shot of that.  If this is the wrong folder, could you please give me the name of the one that you'd like to see?


----------



## DaveS (Mar 18, 2015)

The log file indicates that it's looking for a dll inside of the modules\coders folder.   And by the looks of things, you don't have a coders folder in there.

I would suggest you go to the LR2/mogrify site ( http://www.photographers-toolbox.com...hp?sec=install ) and follow the link to install ImageMagick  ( http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows ), and then download and install ImageMagick again.  with any luck at all, this will sort things out for you.

I chose the last one (ImageMagick-6.9.0-10-Q16-x86-windows.zip), as I had some issues with the dll loading with the .exe version.    Just unzip it to somewhere on your hard disk.   Then you can point Lightroom at it.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you so VERY much guys!  That did the trick.  My first download of ImageMagic must have been corrupt.  I wanted to be able to export a caption with photos, which is working.  Now I should delve a little deeper and see what other things I can do with this "magic" plugin -


----------



## DaveS (Mar 19, 2015)

Great to hear you are up and running with that rather fine export tool.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like I have another problem.  Everything is working fine on my desktop, but I have tried to download ImageMagic to my laptop with no success.  At first I tried the top exe version with the same error message - tried that twice.  Than I tried the last 86 zip version.  And I got a message telling me that access was denied, unable to create directory.  I've attached the screen shot.  Could you please send a little more help my way -


----------



## DaveS (Mar 20, 2015)

With the zip version, you can unpack it anywhere you like.   So put it somewhere other than in program files...     The problem you are having  (which is why i used the zip version and placed it on my D drive) is that you need to run the installer as an administrator to get  it to park the program in program files.    Just unpack the zip version either in a folder at the root of your C drive, or on the drive that you have your photos on.  (just make sure you don't unpack it at the root without sticking it in a folder.)

try unpacking it at c:\imagemagick\  and put the contents in there.   Once you do that,  you can point LR at it.


----------



## MelissaA (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Dave!  I have success!  You're a genius -


----------

